# Which lube for my forks



## SoulOnIce (23 Apr 2011)

Just got a new set of Rockshox Tora 302 forks fitted to my GT Avalanche cos the old forks were rubbish - these new ones seem loads better 

I want to keep them in some sort of decent condition - so what sort of lube should I use on them after each ride and how should it be applied?

1. Is a teflon based chain lube ok? 

2. And is it jsut a question of a thin covereing of lube on the fork, move it up and down a bit, then wipe off and reapply some new lube?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Apr 2011)

I use GT85 on my Fox forks and have had no issues at all. Lightly spray the forks, compress a few times and wipe off.


----------



## Zoiders (24 Apr 2011)

GT85 or similar to clean the stanchions is fine but you need to wipe the crap off them with a clean cloth and let it dry, then use a squirt of the teflon chain lube around the rubber wiper seals and then work the fork through a few strokes.

GT85 on it's own flushes the oil out of them and dries out the thicker lube captured inside the wipers.


----------



## Panter (24 Apr 2011)

After some initial scepticism, I'm now an avid user of this stuff. Seems expensive, but a can goes a very long way


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Apr 2011)

Cheers for that. You live and learn 


Zoiders said:


> GT85 or similar to clean the stanchions is fine but you need to wipe the crap off them with a clean cloth and let it dry, then use a squirt of the teflon chain lube around the rubber wiper seals and then work the fork through a few strokes.
> 
> GT85 on it's own flushes the oil out of them and dries out the thicker lube captured inside the wipers.


----------



## Muddy Ground (25 Apr 2011)

I use the juice lubes as it doesn't come out in a thick, watery spray like the other silicone lubes out there... er.... And it lasts for years. Never really got on with GT85 as I seemed to get through loads of the stuff. I'm never happy using a cleaning solvent as a lubricant. 

Spray it [your choice of lubricant] on lightly after cleaning the stanchions, pump them a few times, then wipe the crap off. Good to go. Just spray in a direction away from your front rotor. Same with chains; "less is more" with lubricant and bikes. Put it on, wipe it off.

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## lpretro1 (27 Apr 2011)

GT85 can strip the grease out of the wiper seals and other parts so should be avoided. Get a can of Brunox Deo which is a fork specific lube. Main thing tho is to clean stanchions after every ride. A squirt of the Brunox will keep them smooth/plush as part of regular maintenance. It comes in small spray cans and isn't cheap but but goes a long way. Don't neglect service intervals on forks (as per the manual) - if you just leave them they will corrode from inside out so when you can see/feel problems it is too late and/or expensive.


----------



## Zoiders (27 Apr 2011)

Forks as a rule really don't corrode inside, they are subject to wear and tear though hence the need for regular oil changes to keep all the damping gubbins in play and not in bit's.


----------



## lpretro1 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Zoiders - have to disagree there I' afraid - you should see the insides of some of the forks I see in my workshop due to lack of servicing. The oil in forks gets contaminated by water, dirt, particles from soil etc and whatever gets put down on the road - diesel, petrol, oil etc this acts as a nice grinding paste wearing everything away. Regular lower leg service greatly conserves the life of forks - you get rid of a horrible sludge, clean out all the grit and refit. Works wonders. If left once you see pitting on the stanchions it is invariable coming from the inside.


----------



## Zoiders (28 Apr 2011)

lpretro1 said:


> Hi Zoiders - have to disagree there I' afraid - you should see the insides of some of the forks I see in my workshop due to lack of servicing. The oil in forks gets contaminated by water, dirt, particles from soil etc and whatever gets put down on the road - diesel, petrol, oil etc this acts as a nice grinding paste wearing everything away. Regular lower leg service greatly conserves the life of forks - you get rid of a horrible sludge, clean out all the grit and refit. Works wonders. If left once you see pitting on the stanchions it is invariable coming from the inside.


That's mechanical wear.

It's is not the same thing as chemical reaction and corrosion.


----------

